# كماليات للبيت



## وبعدين ؟ (19 أبريل 2010)

الدرزن بـ360 ريال ونص الدرزن بـ 180

______________________________________________________






الدرزن ب540 ونص الدرزن بـ270
_______________________________________________







طقم ملاعق القلوب لمقياس الطعام سعرها للدرزن 240 ريال ونص الدرزن 120
4 ملاعق احجام مختلفه وكل ملعقة مكتوب عليها مقاسها غير قابلة للصدأ
____________________________________________________

منظم الجزم :




الدرزن بـ420 ونص الدرزن بـ210 ريال


----------



## amer (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: كماليات للبيت*

ممكن الرقم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

